# Should I flip/mirror my image before printing it on my trasparency?



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am new to screenprinting. I am using an ordianary HP inkjet printer to print my image on to a trasparency (so that I can burn it on to my screen). Any advice is appreciated. I was specifically wondering if I should flip or mirror the image (on the computer) before printing so that the image will print backwards on the transparency? Someone told me I need to do this but I don't understand why, because after all it is being printed on a transparency. Couldn't you just flip the film over before burning it into the screen(it is transparent)?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

kurt28 said:


> I am new to screenprinting. I am using an ordianary HP inkjet printer to print my image on to a trasparency (so that I can burn it on to my screen). Any advice is appreciated. I was specifically wondering if I should flip or mirror the image (on the computer) before printing so that the image will print backwards on the transparency? Someone told me I need to do this but I don't understand why, because after all it is being printed on a transparency. Couldn't you just flip the film over before burning it into the screen(it is transparent)?


Don't mirror the image if you are placing on the shirt side of the screen.

Also make sure the transparency is tight against screen by using some weight on top.


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

The theory is that you want the ink from the transparency touching the emulsion. It is supposed to prevent light from undercutting your design. If you were burning the work side of the screen you'd need to mirror the design. Like stated above burning from the shirt side will be fine not mirrored.


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

Also make sure your black ink on the positive is very black, otherwise you will expose the emulsion through the black image. If you are using vellum get some toner enhancer from a supply house to increase d-max (the density of the black part of your art.) If film darker than sunglasses will work. If you can increase ink deposit on your printer adjust it upward, too much though and your ink can run. Or get a RIP program like Filmgate to linearize your film output. Super black positives, perfect halftone values, ie all tonal values in the art are reproduced with matching halftone values.

Do not flip your image. Output normally, otherwise you will print all lettering in reverse and need a mirror to read!

abuffington[USER=97754]@Mu[/USER]rakamiscreen.com


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you serious? Just turn the Transparency Over. With the flat side of the screen facing you, the Transparency should be backwards, or unable to read it. If you turn the screen back with the transparency on the flat side, you should be able to read the text and/or see the image correctly.


----------



## cryimage (May 6, 2013)

if you are trying to flip. i will introduce an image app for fliping images. hope you like it.


----------



## liliazckj (May 6, 2013)

The theory is that you want the ink from the transparency touching the emulsion.


----------



## danny rough (Apr 28, 2013)

cryimage said:


> if you are trying to flip. i will introduce an image app for fliping images. hope you like it.


have you really tried it? i don't think it can work in solving this question!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You don't need to flip the image like you do when printing transfers. Print your image on the Transparency as normal. Place it on the t-shirt side of the screen facing down. After you place it on the t-shirt side, you won't be able to read it correctly. After you expose and wash it out, you look on the ink side, and you'll see the image as normal.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah. mirroring your image is only done when cutting tshirt vinyl or when printing transfers for lights.


----------



## lucyfree (Mar 13, 2014)

cryimage said:


> if you are trying to flip. i will introduce an image app for fliping images. hope you like it.


thank you , i will have a try. is there any free trial there


----------



## iSukGolf (Dec 10, 2013)

The are several great videos on printing your transparency and what it should look like and how to expose it ... I know ryonet has a couple ... it really help me when I had not a clue ... 

Can't say enough about making sure you have a dark enough ink on the film ...


----------

